# Further Confusion 2014



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2013)

So it's been decided, my husband and I have been trying to figure out if we are gunna go to FC next year and it turns out we are!  So just seeing if any of you batshit insane motherfuckers are going to be there as well. 

Anyway this thread is to talk about FC next year, hope to see some of you there. :3


----------



## Aetius (Aug 11, 2013)

Seriously thinking of going as I will have the money. Sucks that it has to be when school starts back up for me.

Also, would need to find someone to room with.


----------



## Troj (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm going to go, provided interviews don't get in the way!


----------



## Azure (Aug 11, 2013)

hmmmmmm

maybe


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 11, 2013)

I won't be able to go next year, but I'm seriously considering 2015. It would be my first convention. I may have a suit commissioned by then, but if not, maybe I'll have it in time for FC 2016. I can't go to too many cons--grad school and all, also summer research.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay, I totally want to go now.

WHO WANTS TO LET OLE SERBIA STRONG SHARE A ROOM?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2013)

Still not sure what hotel we are staying in. Definitely not the Hilton. We stayed there this year for FC and it was a one hell of a hike to get from there to the Marriot where the con is. Especially in fursuit.  So either the marriot or the Saint Claire across the street from the Marriot.  The Hilton was kinda dumpy and the hotel staff were less than pleasent to deal with. 

We were supposed to be going to RainFurrest but a conflict of our schedules got in the way so we made time for FC. Man I can't fucking wait, I always have super duper hella fun time at FC. Hopefully next year the speaker system in the "rave" doesn't eat shit like it did this year.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Aug 12, 2013)

It depends on the situation for me honestly. I know I said I was moving out to Cali last year, but things didn't work out in the way of living arrangements so I'm back in Jersey. :/
Getting out to Cali alone will be a hassle, especially with my suit... though my current boss knows I'm a furry and knew where I was going for AnthroCon.


----------



## powderhound (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm going for sure.

According to http://hempcon.com/ the marajuana show is going to be there at the same time. If that does't seal the deal for you batty I don't know what will.

Unfortunately the pretentious volleyball moms are also scheduled at the same time which should be very entertaining. Seeing as they complained so much last year about having to share the convention center with "unacceptable adults" or furries the'll probably have a stroke with hempcon and FC there. Who schedules this stuff???

If this happens I know what the unofficial theme of FC's going to be. Should make for a more fun than usual FC I think.


----------



## Troj (Aug 12, 2013)

There was already a hissy fit on the part of some of the volleyball WASP moms the last time Hepcon and FurCon shared the space.

The first woman they quote most in the article sounds like she suffers from a major case of sand-in-the-vagina-itis. 

It's one thing to say, "I have concerns, because I want to keep my kids safe,"--because that's a reasonable, fair, non-hysterical statement in which one is owning one's own emotions--and it's quite another to rant and rave and mount the issue, and to cast aspersions on people you know nothing about.


----------



## powderhound (Aug 12, 2013)

Ahahaha.

"I feel like it's one big Burning Man."

""Oh my God," she said, recalling several tense elevator rides during the tournament. "Who even ever heard of these people?"

I remember those awkward elevator rides fondly. 

So they b*tched about both and now they are booked with both simultaneously. That's awesome.

Seriously though I can't imagine adding another 15,000 people to that convention center. It seems like FC fills it up as it is. Better get your rooms early.


----------



## Azure (Aug 12, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Ahahaha.
> 
> "I feel like it's one big Burning Man."
> 
> ...


that lady clearly hasnt been to burning man. if you want to see what 10,000 dehydrated hallucinating nude people look like covered in sand dust, go to burning man. ALL I WANTED WAS A GLASS OF WATER! yeah hempcon is coming at the same time as furries, thats like two of my favorite goddamn things in the world. done deal.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2013)

powderhound said:


> I'm going for sure.
> 
> According to http://hempcon.com/ the marajuana show is going to be there at the same time. If that does't seal the deal for you batty I don't know what will.
> 
> ...


Hehe.  Those soccer bitches were there this year.  Then we ran into the same soccer cunts in Reno at the same hotel biggest little fur con was at. I just ignore them, so many tried to get pics with me and I just kept walking lol.  If anything the soccer people were causing more trouble than FC was.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 6, 2013)

my parent was going to take me but there was a conflict in our scheludes when they decided to change the date


----------



## Troj (Sep 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hehe.  Those soccer bitches were there this year.  Then we ran into the same soccer cunts in Reno at the same hotel biggest little fur con was at. I just ignore them, so many tried to get pics with me and I just kept walking lol.  If anything the soccer people were causing more trouble than FC was.



You're KIDDING? The SAME GROUP ended up at two furry cons? That's hysterical.

That must be Hell for the ones who hate furries.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 6, 2013)

Troj said:


> That must be Hell for the ones who hate furries.


Cosmic Justice. I hope it happens again.


----------



## Troj (Sep 6, 2013)

^^Yes, it does seem fitting that people should have to repeat an experience until they've made peace with it.

Karmic lessons: just another service we provide.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 9, 2013)

Welp, looks like I am set to go.

What horrors should I expect?


----------



## powderhound (Sep 9, 2013)

Jebus. You just prompted me to book my room and there's not much left in the main hotel already. Better get on it unless you like walking, and soccer moms.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 7, 2013)

We are got a room booked at the saint Claire, which right across the street from the main con hotel.  This year we stayed at the Hilton, so there was a absolute shit ton of walkin.  I don't mind walking, but when your exhausted in suit and it feels like you legs are gunna fall off every last step you make then I'm fuckin over it.


----------



## Octofur (Nov 6, 2013)

I live in San Jose and I just joined the fandom like last week... Should I go? I feel like I'd be an idiot if I didn't.

And before any of you ask, no, I can't let you stay in my house. I live with my parents. But I could drive places. Not like there's anywhere to drive, but yeah.

Lol, I wish I could say "I'm an expert in San Jose and I know all the best places" but I really just don't know anything living out in the 'burbs.

Eh, whatever. But if any of you are like 17/18 and want to go, I'm down to group up with ya


----------



## SierraCanine (Nov 7, 2013)

I might just have to come out for the weekend... Considering how it would be the perfect way to start my last semester! xD

Hopefully I'll have my partial done by then.... stupid HW keeps getting in the way... Anyone know of any good, cheap campgrounds?? I prefer my truck over an expensive Hotel...(( only truck of it's kind  http://www.therangerstation.com/forums/member.php?u=65717 ))


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2013)

SierraCanine said:


> I might just have to come out for the weekend... Considering how it would be the perfect way to start my last semester! xD
> 
> Hopefully I'll have my partial done by then.... stupid HW keeps getting in the way... Anyone know of any good, cheap campgrounds?? I prefer my truck over an expensive Hotel...(( only truck of it's kind  http://www.therangerstation.com/forums/member.php?u=65717 ))


I couldn't tell ya.  The con center where FC is gunna be is in Down Town SJ.


----------



## SierraCanine (Nov 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I couldn't tell ya.  The con center where FC is gunna be is in Down Town SJ.




I like to drive, I'll find somewhere. I'm even thinking of driving to AC next year if I have the funds..


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2013)

If you need directions just look for me, I'll be passed out at the local 7/11.


----------



## powderhound (Nov 7, 2013)

SierraCanine said:


> Hopefully I'll have my partial done by then.... stupid HW keeps getting in the way... Anyone know of any good, cheap campgrounds?? I prefer my truck over an expensive Hotel...



There aren't any campgrounds you'd want to stay at nearby. Farther out there are but cost $40 anyway, have pretty filthy facilities and you'll still have to pay to park etc. I'd prob just go in on a room share and if they piss you off go crash in your truck. Or you could beg someone for bathroom privileges and try to discretely camper shell it. 

Living out of the back of your truck in the Sierras is uber plush and I prefer it to a fancy hotel any day of the week too. I also considered this for my first FC and I'm glad I didn't do it. This is in a city and you're there for a completely different experience. Get or split a room. It's prob $70 or less and will be worth it. If you can afford to put gas in that truck and drive there there's really no reason not to.


----------



## SierraCanine (Nov 7, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Living out of the back of your truck in the Sierras is uber plush and I prefer it to a fancy hotel any day of the week too. I also considered this for my first FC and I'm glad I didn't do it. This is in a city and you're there for a completely different experience. Get or split a room. It's prob $70 or less and will be worth it. If you can afford to put gas in that truck and drive there there's really no reason not to.



I thought about it but I really hate living in the city... I live in the Sierra's for a reason.  Facilities I can deal with... with my line of work we're lucky even if we get an overflowing outhouse at times.. XD  

Either way we'll see how it all pans out.  Have to sort out all the little details first.... though I plan on being there regardless.


----------



## powderhound (Nov 8, 2013)

SierraCanine said:


> I thought about it but I really hate living in the city... I live in the Sierra's for a reason.



Me too dude, which is exactly my point. Staying at the hotel will keep you in the con (the reason your going) and away from all the crap you hate about cities.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 18, 2013)

Going to FC 2014! My first fursuiter convention, too. See you all there!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 28, 2013)

Heh, considering I made this thread some might find it funny.  Due to an avalanche of bullshit, I will NOT be attending FC next year. Yeah it sucks, but the money saved from not going will help us (my husband and I) tremendously. Anyway, you guys have going have fun!


----------



## Aetius (Nov 29, 2013)

So, does anyone want to meetup during this convention or what?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 30, 2013)

Nevermimd we're still going. Twas all a misunderstanding and me overreacting to my friends retarded sense of humor.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 30, 2013)

I guess that means I won't go since you're going.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 30, 2013)

Sounds good to me :>


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Sounds good to me :>



=)

But seriously, I can't attend any furry cons if there will be fursuits.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 30, 2013)

Even backyard furcons have fursuits


----------



## powderhound (Nov 30, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> So, does anyone want to meetup during this convention or what?



I'm totally down for some FAF drama at FC. Anyone have ideas about a place/time?


----------



## Aetius (Nov 30, 2013)

If one of you gets me a room, I will give you a 10% off coupon to K-mart.



powderhound said:


> I'm totally down for some FAF drama at FC. Anyone have ideas about a place/time?



Sure, I'm not familiar with the place at all so I cant say where we should all say hello to one another.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 30, 2013)

Probably at the marriott lobby, seems the easiest for everyone. Hey serbs you can probably stay with us saturday night


----------



## Aetius (Nov 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Probably at the marriott lobby



Maybe we could all grab a bite to eat as well or something.



d.batty said:


> Hey serbs you can probably stay with us saturday night



That would be pretty sweet, I will be able to pay you in real American dollars if so.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 30, 2013)

yeah sounds good man :3


----------



## Aetius (Dec 17, 2013)

One more month, how many of you guys are excited?


----------



## SierraCanine (Dec 18, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> One more month, how many of you guys are excited?



I AM!!! IF i ever finish my partial.... stupid, annoying, foam....... -__-


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 18, 2013)

Im shitting excitement out my eyeballs!


----------



## powderhound (Dec 18, 2013)

Had a little accident so hoping to not be suiting on crutches, lol.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 18, 2013)

Aw shit, what'd you do?


----------



## Troj (Dec 18, 2013)

Idess is drawing me a nifty new badge, so I'll look forward to picking that up. Would be nice to hang out with some of ya'll.


----------



## powderhound (Dec 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> Idess is drawing me a nifty new badge, so I'll look forward to picking that up. Would be nice to hang out with some of ya'll.



Then I'll keep the crutches so it'll be a fair fight. (You could prob still take me).


----------



## Keiko Love (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a feeling I'm gonna have a weird ass time, cus I'm 14 and I'm going. Yolo.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 27, 2013)

Keiko Love said:


> I have a feeling I'm gonna have a weird ass time, cus I'm 14 and I'm going. Yolo.



You are walking into Mordor.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 9, 2014)

Con is in about a week, how does Sunday afternoonish sound for during the con to meetup?


----------



## powderhound (Jan 14, 2014)

What about sooner? Makes for more chances to troll you in the conspace later


----------



## SierraCanine (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll be there Thursday through Saturday.... Suit is 99% done......have one line to stitch and then add claws. ^~^


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll be there for the third year in a row.

Gonna suit around in my gazelle suit, and try not to get as fucked up as I was last year. >.>


----------



## Troj (Jan 14, 2014)

Flying in on Friday, and arriving in the afternoon.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 15, 2014)

Packing now. Getting all my tools n shits for my micro truck. Fursuit box ready to roll, gotta wash some under armour and gathering up some other things.  Leaving for good ol San Jose at 6am, should be there by late afternoon. Got my meds refilled. One last thing I gotta do is cut the sides of my hair off so my hawk in prominant. Or whatever. Doubt Ill spike my hawk at con cuz it takes forever and fursuiting.


----------



## IAmTheFatman666 (Jan 15, 2014)

If you're gonna be there for more than 1 day, are you suiting both days? If not, spike it 1 day, and suit the other.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 16, 2014)

Im there for all of it and suit everyday multiple times a day. Ill just death hawk it most likely


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiz on our way to the sj, see ya bitches there


----------



## SierraCanine (Jan 16, 2014)

So who else is here already? Anyone??


----------



## powderhound (Jan 16, 2014)

Fri-Mon. Thurs usually a slow day.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 16, 2014)

Just got here, stayin at the saint claire across the street from the Marriott. Gunna go get reg taken care of in a bit, just kicken back after an 8 hour drive.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 16, 2014)

powderhound said:


> What about sooner? Makes for more chances to troll you in the conspace later



Alright. Look for the guy in the East German Police uniform. If you hear shitty Serbian music, that is me. Come say hello!


----------



## powderhound (Jan 17, 2014)

Serbia Strong said:


> Alright. Look for the guy in the East German Police uniform. If you hear shitty Serbian music, that is me. Come say hello!



Let us know if there's going to be a meeting again of the communist dance party this year.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 17, 2014)

powderhound said:


> Let us know if there's going to be a meeting again of the communist dance party this year.



That got cancelled : (


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 17, 2014)

We're just wondering around aimlessly, look for me you sumbitches. Wearing a black shirt with a pentagram that says anthro. Unspiked mohawk, con badge blagakxhfhxblarrrrgggh heading tward hilton bar


----------



## Aetius (Jan 17, 2014)

d.batty said:


> We're just wondering around aimlessly, look for me you sumbitches. Wearing a black shirt with a pentagram that says anthro. Unspiked mohawk, con badge blagakxhfhxblarrrrgggh



I will find you. 

[video=youtube;TH_YbBHVF4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH_YbBHVF4g[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 17, 2014)

Come at me bro
At hilton bar staring at the back of uncle kages head


----------



## powderhound (Jan 17, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Come at me bro
> At hilton bar staring at the back of uncle kages head


Don't do anything stupid. He has a goon squad.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 17, 2014)

Fuck u 2 cool 4 skool on floor laughing at stupid fursuits


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 17, 2014)

powderhound said:


> Don't do anything stupid. He has a goon squad.



Its ok they cant fucking touch me, im a sponsor and I know karate.

Well, back in our room, to many drunken retards trying to start shit. Might go out later in suit when all the jackasses have passed out.

Shit just realized I deepeed, my bad.


----------



## Troj (Jan 17, 2014)

Leaving for FC. Should be there in a few hours.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 17, 2014)

Heading out now, will be there soon. See you guys there!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 17, 2014)

Just woke up, feel like shit. That's what I get for eating jack in the box at 1am.


----------



## powderhound (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice to see they covered the party floor in wall to wall plastic sheeting for me XOâ€¢â€¢â€¢


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 17, 2014)

I mostly avoid the partly floor, to many drunken loud ass jackasses that I wanna punch in the tit


----------



## powderhound (Jan 17, 2014)

Gone suitin.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay migraines x.x


----------



## powderhound (Jan 17, 2014)

More alcohol!
Or 
Percocent, sumatriptan, Motrin, caffeine and lots if water. Feel better.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks, I get frequent migraines so I have a prescription for them. Only problem is they make me high as balls for hours. Once they wear off, I'll suit up. Around 10 I should be down bopping around in suit.


----------



## powderhound (Jan 18, 2014)

Batty Serbia and I are lookin for you? And Troj where you at?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 18, 2014)

In for the night, unfortunately my migraine persisted and wasn't able to make it out tonight. Tomorrow though, Ive only had like 4 hours of sleep since Wednesday so Im gunna sleep like a babyfur in freshly shat diapers.


----------



## powderhound (Jan 18, 2014)

Good night all. 'twas awesome this morning. 

We were thinking of meeting after the parade by the photo area for a group FAF photo. If y'all wanna.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 18, 2014)

Whens that?


----------



## powderhound (Jan 18, 2014)

Prob like after 2


----------



## Aetius (Jan 18, 2014)

Where are you guys? Let us hang out!

Also. Text me powder.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 18, 2014)

Im out front off the Marriott chillen, dunno how long ill be here

Ed now in Marriott lobby


----------



## Aetius (Jan 18, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Im out front off the Marriott chillen, dunno how long ill be here
> 
> Ed now in Marriott lobby



Still there batty?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 18, 2014)

Nope im in my room grabbin some stuff, should be back in the Marriott area in a bit. Give a time and ill get down there


----------



## powderhound (Jan 18, 2014)

East balcony by headless lounge.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 18, 2014)

Meet me outside fursuit lounge asap


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 18, 2014)

Letting my contacts settle, be down in a yiffy


----------



## powderhound (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm outside main stage lounge, not the one in the Marriott hotel.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 18, 2014)

Meet me outside marriot fursuit lounge around now. Phone about to die. Couldnt find you guys at mainstage.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 18, 2014)

Hit me up when you guys are back from eating



Heubala timala timmay!


----------



## powderhound (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm gonna heckle someone performing, prob check out the agenda lounge, then roam the dace floor and end with a room party. Are you gonna check out frolic? 

So tired. Can't stop.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 18, 2014)

Naw frolic is, uhh not really my thing. To many touchy grabby hands there


So I guess we are done then? Im about to suit up after a few drinks and meet up with our room mate and bop around. Maybe Ill see you guys around.


Dammit, lost you in the dance ph. Hopefully we can kick it on sunday


----------



## powderhound (Jan 19, 2014)

Just getting back. Night got really interesting. Still wired. Gonna try an sleep LATE. Will def be out tomorrow but prob not until later. I just noticed your flipping the bird in my photo


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 19, 2014)

powderhound said:


> Just getting back. Night got really interesting. Still wired. Gonna try an sleep LATE. Will def be out tomorrow but prob not until later. I just noticed your flipping the bird in my photo



Email me that preeze
dembat13@gmail.com


Hey Serbs, where you at ya east german river pig?


----------



## Aetius (Jan 19, 2014)

I am playing balkan beats in the second story balconey smoking area right above registration


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 19, 2014)

Tell me how the con goes, because if I get into Cali grad school, I'm coming to FC next year (if the con is good, of course). I expect you fuzzies to be there.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 20, 2014)

The con was a blast you should go anyway.


It was fun chillen with you guys, gotta make more time for the chillens next time. Wruv you guys, murrpurrs


----------



## Aetius (Jan 21, 2014)

Going next year. Also going to try to get a suite.


----------



## powderhound (Jan 22, 2014)

Well the scathing news articles are out... and FC14 came out on top for once I'd say. 

http://activate.metroactive.com/201...se-furcon-hempcon-and-high-school-volleyball/

http://m.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2014/01/17/furcon-silicon-valleys-last-best.html?r=full

It was cool seeing ya'll. I regret not spending more time with ya. It's only one weekend and there's so many people to try and catch up with. There's never enough time, except maybe next time! 

Will try and get photo's and vids up. Although I didn't take many cuz I was, um busy. 
http://youtu.be/eQ6nxncbIXk

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12560066/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 22, 2014)

Serbia Strong said:


> Going next year. Also going to try to get a suite.


Us too in the sainte claire. Was supposed to this year but they were renovating the top floor where the suites are.


----------



## Troj (Jan 22, 2014)

You are such a dear, Powderhound. It was so cool to chat. Thanks for the nifty little bracelet!

Looked around for Batty, but never saw ya! Sorry.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 22, 2014)

We were posting updates for meets and where we were. Oh well next time.
Anyway heres the group pic we got.
http://I.imgur.com/gWZvoDc.jpg


Oi power what was the name of the dude that makes those goggles again?


----------



## soak (Jan 22, 2014)

Ahhh, sucks hard I couldn't make it! Hope you guys had a blast.


----------

